# Canon 50mm 1.4 IS?



## hemidesign (Jan 15, 2013)

This is true?.. wow!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=466247496754140&set=a.195754207136805.49921.195610820484477&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd buy one If it were true, but not for 899$.


----------



## hemidesign (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't know.. might be way more.. something like $1000.. 
Canon prices are going crazy lately..


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 15, 2013)

Going to happen. 

But if the prior IS non-Ls are any indication, Canon will give up maximum aperture to get IS. This may end up being an F/1.8 IS or F/2 IS. The idea being 3-4 stops of IS is worth losing one stop of speed, and I'd presume that IS with an ultra large aperture design would be large and heavy, something the non-Ls are not known for.

- AHS


----------



## infared (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like someone just used the stock photo of the Canon 24mm IS or the 28mm IS stretched it out and added 50mm to the front of the lens...the 50 on the lens doesn't look quite the same style/size of the other 2 IS lenses...so I think that this is just a hoax...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 15, 2013)

infared said:


> Looks like someone just used the stock photo of the Canon 24mm IS or the 28mm IS stretched it out and added 50mm to the front of the lens...the 50 on the lens doesn't look quite the same style/size of the other 2 IS lenses...so I think that this is just a hoax...



+1 some copy/paste and PSing of the DoF scale, too...


----------



## RS2021 (Jan 16, 2013)

Agreed... obviously a fake. 

Plus wasn't there a f/2 IS patent floating around for the 50mm earlier...or was it a rumor posting....can't remember. Given their last two entries, f/2 sounds more in line probably for ~$800 initial pricing.


----------



## pedro (Jan 19, 2013)

IS on a 50 f/1.4? Not a must have for me. But for videoshooters using a DSLR it might make sense.


----------



## eyeland (Jan 19, 2013)

I imagine it would be very nice indeed in a video prime kit


----------



## candyman (Jan 19, 2013)

I too think it is a fake picture. But I am not sure since I am no expert.
I do love to see an updated Canon 50mm version (presumable it is f/1.4) and love to see the comparison with the Sigma 50mm f/1.4


----------



## pedro (Jan 19, 2013)

candyman said:


> I too think it is a fake picture. But I am not sure since I am no expert.
> I do love to see an updated Canon 50mm version (presumable it is f/1.4) and love to see the comparison with the Sigma 50mm f/1.4



Otherwise, it is not so unlikely. Since we've seen the announcement of the 28 f/2.8 IS... 
What is the f/stop-equivalent to a 50 f/1.4 IS? would equal to a 1.0 ? Don't know how to ask that correctly in english...


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 19, 2013)

Definitely fake. Compared to the new 24, 28 and 35mm IS lenses, the font for "50mm" on the front of the barrel is wrong. They probably just 'shopped the 35mm f/2 IS, as the distance scale comes directly from it.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 19, 2013)

DJL329 said:


> Definitely fake. Compared to the new 24, 28 and 35mm IS lenses, the font for "50mm" on the front of the barrel is wrong. They probably just 'shopped the 35mm f/2 IS, as the distance scale comes directly from it.



A pretty lazy attempt- just compressed the 35mm pic horizontally (henced the compressed font on 50mm) and changed the 35 to 50.


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 19, 2013)

sagittariansrock said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely fake. Compared to the new 24, 28 and 35mm IS lenses, the font for "50mm" on the front of the barrel is wrong. They probably just 'shopped the 35mm f/2 IS, as the distance scale comes directly from it.
> ...



Yeah, even the surface bumps match.


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 19, 2013)

Of course it's fake... it was on Facebook.  Now if it appeared on canon rumors, I'd take a second look maybe. This is gotta be a CR0.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jan 19, 2013)

ahsanford said:


> Going to happen. But if the prior IS non-Ls are any indication, Canon will give up maximum aperture to get IS. This may end up being an F/1.8 IS or F/2 IS. The idea being 3-4 stops of IS is worth losing one stop of speed, and I'd presume that IS with an ultra large aperture design would be large and heavy, something the non-Ls are not known for.



Plus one - my feeling is the f1.4 replacement will be f1.8 with IS and the existing cheapo f1.8 remains as the cheap fast lens


----------



## Radiating (Jan 19, 2013)

This is definitly fake, thepaint texture pattern is identical to the 35mm.

If you look at 50mm lenses though they are generally horrible for image quality. Take any 50mm lens from Nikon, Lecia, Zeiss, Sigma, and they perform as well as most primes perform at f/1.4 when they're set to f/2.5-f/2.8. 

If this lens was f/2.0 or f/1.8 it wouldn't matter as long as it was as sharp at f/2.0 as current lenses are at f/2.8. 

I would really love to see a 50mm IS with round aperture blades and a focus on extreme image quality across the focal range, it would be amazing.


----------

